# New 2015 298Re Tomorrow Which Hitch?



## gobrowns (Jul 31, 2014)

Very excited to get new trailer tomorrow, hopefully I can get some quick answers on this. The dealer is recommending the equilizer 1000 sway bars. Here is my problem, that seems okay for an employee trailer cause the tongue weight empty is 925# and that hitch is good for 1000#. But after adding water propane and whatever else, won't I be over 1000#? It's rated to pull 10,000 which is fine but I figure it will sag with the tongue weight. Should I get the equilizer 1200 model instead. Thanks....and. great website


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

gobrowns,

If you are getting an Equal-i-zer brand hitch, you can use the size calculator on EqualizerHitch.com to put in the trailer weights and it will help you choose a hitch that is correctly sized for your trailer. You are also welcome to call our customer support team and talk to them. (800) 478-5578. We are here until 5:00pm MST, and will be back in again at 8:00am tomorrow.

Without knowing more specifics about the trailer and your actual loaded tongue weight, and just looking at the information you gave, it looks like you should probably consider the 12K model Equal-i-zer.

Good luck, and congrats on the new trailer!


----------



## gobrowns (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks, that's what I did, the dry weight of trailer tongue is 925 which your website says use the 1000. But if I get a toungue weight of 1000 it says use the 1200. Didn't know if anyone has a similar setup to tell me what real world weight will be.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Be sure and get an EQualizer 4-point


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking at the specs on the 298RE website, looks like the 9,000 lbs. GVWR is well within the 10K ratings. However, considering the front pass through storage, front bedroom storage, and front mounted propane tanks, I think you're getting close to the 1,000 lb. tongue weight rating. If the fresh, grey, or black tanks are mounted in front of the axles (can't see this on their site), I'm pretty confident you're going to be looking at the 12K, if not a 14K.

At 10% - 15% tongue weight, you're looking at anywhere between 900 and 1,350 lbs. for a safe setup.

It would be great if someone else here with this model could "weigh-in."


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

W5CI said:


> Be sure and get an EQualizer 4-point


Great choice. I would go with the 1200lbs setup. You will have no worries.


----------



## Hobiecat (Feb 12, 2014)

Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch said:


> Looking at the specs on the 298RE website, looks like the 9,000 lbs. GVWR is well within the 10K ratings. However, considering the front pass through storage, front bedroom storage, and front mounted propane tanks, I think you're getting close to the 1,000 lb. tongue weight rating. If the fresh, grey, or black tanks are mounted in front of the axles (can't see this on their site), I'm pretty confident you're going to be looking at the 12K, if not a 14K.
> 
> At 10% - 15% tongue weight, you're looking at anywhere between 900 and 1,350 lbs. for a safe setup.
> 
> It would be great if someone else here with this model could "weigh-in."


I have a 2014 298RE and using 12000 lb 4 point equalizer and it works great


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

If the hitch is rated for only 10K pounds, I wonder what the TV rear GAWR is. Ensuring that the rear axle assembly and tires will not be overloaded by the TW is also important. Since there is no mention of what the TV is, I could not say if this towing combination will not exceed the load ratings regardless of what equalizer is used. There is a really good rear axle load verifier here. I hope all is well for your rig.


----------



## gobrowns (Jul 31, 2014)

Dave-Gray said:


> If the hitch is rated for only 10K pounds, I wonder what the TV rear GAWR is. Ensuring that the rear axle assembly and tires will not be overloaded by the TW is also important. Since there is no mention of what the TV is, I could not say if this towing combination will not exceed the load ratings regardless of what equalizer is used. There is a really good rear axle load verifier here. I hope all is well for your rig.


----------



## gobrowns (Jul 31, 2014)

All went well Friday and went with 1200 equalizer hitch. I camped in it Friday and Saturday night . Had great experience doing business with Walnut Ridge RV in Indiana. In case anyone cares, I pulled it with 2014 F-150 4x4 super crew with max tow package 3.73 gears with ecoboost. It towed great, plenty of power even doing 65 miles per hour. I got about 9 mpg on interstate and 10 on highway. The only problem I had was trying to rinse out the black tank. I hooked up the hose to the rinse inlet and opened both drain valves, but it only made like a groaning sound and no water came through. I had a pressure fitting on the hose but I still tried and back the pressure off on the outlet, but nothing. Anyways I will just call service department next week. Thanks to everyone for your input.


----------



## The Campwells (Nov 12, 2014)

gobrowns said:


> All went well Friday and went with 1200 equalizer hitch. I camped in it Friday and Saturday night . Had great experience doing business with Walnut Ridge RV in Indiana. In case anyone cares, I pulled it with 2014 F-150 4x4 super crew with max tow package 3.73 gears with ecoboost. It towed great, plenty of power even doing 65 miles per hour. I got about 9 mpg on interstate and 10 on highway. The only problem I had was trying to rinse out the black tank. I hooked up the hose to the rinse inlet and opened both drain valves, but it only made like a groaning sound and no water came through. I had a pressure fitting on the hose but I still tried and back the pressure off on the outlet, but nothing. Anyways I will just call service department next week. Thanks to everyone for your input.


Did you get the black spray fixed? My 2015 326RL had the same issue, I removed the access panel on the interior and found that the line was kinked-off between the floor and where it curved out to the exterior panel. I cut out the kink and installed a PEX push-on 90-degree fitting to make the vertical to horizontal transition....works great now


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Walnut Ridge RV is a great place. They offer their campground as a (get to know your camper night) for free. Did you stay at their campground?


----------

